# Rallye Golf lights & the 90 Corrado - A few Q's



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I'm running Rallye Golf lights in my '90 G60. After they were installed I discovered the H2 bulbs are horrible and could not believe they got approved for European use.

Back in 2003 Cullen designed and built an adaptor that allowed DS2 HID bulbs to slide inside the (unmodified) Rallye Golf headlight. Almost 10 years later lighting technology has allowed the use of the Bi Xenon lenes that dip the reflector in the projector (headlight) for high and low beam.

I've seen Bi Xenon lights sold on German eBay "ideal for Rallye Golf". Has anyone seen this mod done? The projector lens assembly looks identical to the Rallye Golf set up. BTW I need a new lens for the drivers side if anyone has one.

Updated the host for dead pics. Here's what I'm running


----------



## brit mk2t (Feb 11, 2007)

I have some spare housings for my rallye, might be willing to part with one for the right price......


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

h2 bulbs stock? aren't those only like 35watts?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*PM sent to: brit mk2t*



brit mk2t said:


> I have some spare housings for my rallye, might be willing to part with one for the right price......


PM sent to: brit mk2t


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Out there brit?*



petethepug said:


> PM sent to: brit mk2t


 Hello, helloooo


----------

